# I am hating my Fire



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it just me? I have an older Kindle keyboard version that I love and I just got the Fire. I hate my Kindle Fire. 

It doesn't download books when I buy them, even if I have the wireless on. I have to keep shutting the Kindle off and turning it back on to get it to download, and then it'll only download some of the list and give up. So, the next day, I'll have to shut it off again and turn it back on to get it to download some more books. When I try to download via Sync, it just laughs at me.

My old Kindle, if I had the wireless on, would automatically download. I have no idea what's going on with my Fire.

Is this normal? Or do I have a dysfunctional Kindle Fire?


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine does the exact same thing...being a new Fire owner I thought this was just how it worked. Now I'm curious....


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't wait until they come out with a Fire that's also 3G. I will give away the Fire that I have so fast...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is not normal!!  I would contact Kindle Support for help.  I love my Kindle Fire and have not had the issues you described and I have had it since the release day.  One thought, have you tried to sync the Fire?  This should update the carousel with any new information.  Sorry you are having problems.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

As above, that is not normal behavior. Contact CS.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm. Good to know. I'll give Amazon a call. 

And yes, I've tried to sync it countless times and it doesn't do anything. I have to reboot it, and that will work for a little bit, then I have to reboot it again.

And then, there are times when there's a hiccup and only a few books show up on the device, and if I'm not near a wireless, I can't access anything I want to read.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely not normal.  No problems here and my Internet is just a snails pace above dial up.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you telling it to download books and they aren't downloading?  They don't download unless you specifically tell them to.  If you are, then you definitely need to call Kindle CS.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

If I buy a book either on my Fire (or my home PC) I have to turn it off (the Kindle) and then back on to see and access the book. The other day I went to the doctors and when I was waiting I pulled out my Kindle…it said I couldn’t access the book I was reading because I’m not near a wireless connection…other times it works fine.

I’m calling CS….


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I know. I got really frustrated, because I took the Fire with me when I went out and it wouldn't let me access any of the books that I knew had already been downloaded to the device.

I called CS and they told me to go to my settings and reset it to factory defaults. Except now I can't get it to work on my wireless anymore and the tech guy doesn't know how the other tech girl made it work the first time.

Sigh. As soon as a 3G version comes out, this Fire is toast.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Sigh. After 3 calls to Amazon, they can't connect my Fire to my router. They told me to call the router manufacturer, who told me to call a different division of their company. Amazon said if no one can get the Fire to reconnect, then we'll discuss other options.

Unless someone pulls off a miracle, the only option I want to discuss is a refund. Sigh.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sophrosyne said:


> Sigh. After 3 calls to Amazon, they can't connect my Fire to my router. They told me to call the router manufacturer, who told me to call a different division of their company. Amazon said if no one can get the Fire to reconnect, then we'll discuss other options.
> 
> Unless someone pulls off a miracle, the only option I want to discuss is a refund. Sigh.


Just call Amazon back and tell them you spoke to the router manufacture and they weren't able to help you.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sorry you are having difficulties with what is a very capable device.  Reading your posts it sounds like the problem lies with your wifi/LAN connection/setup and not with the Fire.  Purchasing books, downloading samples and delivery of periodicals should be almost instantaneous as with any other Kindle.  I hope you do not give up so soon as you will really enjoy your Fire once it is configured correctly.

Can you successfully connect to the internet on your LAN with any other device?


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

My computer connects without a problem. So does my iPad. My old Kindle was fabulous. I loved my old Kindle. I turned on the wireless, let it sit all night, and by morning, all my books were downloaded. But that was 3G. Unfortunately, Amazon says they have no plans of making a Kindle Fire 3G because it costs them money for downloads to go through AT&T's system.

My Fire doesn't like to download, even when I tell it to sync. It downloads a few and then swears it's done. It doesn't tell me it has more books to download until I go to the list version of the books. And when I hit "home" to see my already downloaded books, it gives me an empty bookcase. Then I have to reboot it. And it starts downloading all over again. Unless I'm not near a wireless. In which case, I only get an empty bookcase, regardless of how many books the device has downloaded previously.

Anyway, after spending the entire night messing with it, I think I finally have all my books downloaded and the device working. Hopefully, everything will be peachy from here on out and I can join the ranks of Fire fans.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Unfortunately, Amazon says they have no plans of making a Kindle Fire 3G because it costs them money for downloads to go through AT&T's system.


Is this something someone at Amazon told you? Was it written in a definitive article on the net?

Sorry, but this is the first I'm hearing of this (and it makes me sad).


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

My Fire acted a lot like that until the software updates. In fact, it would randomly disconnect itself from wifi even when I was sitting six feet away from the router.

Did anybody at Amazon CS walk you through the software to make sure you're on the most current version?

I hope you can get a refund.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Florida, that's what the CS guy told me when I asked him if there was going to be a 3G Fire.

William, no. No one said anything about software updates. No one even thought to check my software.

Y'know, it's so random. Sometimes, I really luck out and get a great CS person. Other times, not so much.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Sophrosyne said:


> Florida, that's what the CS guy told me when I asked him if there was going to be a 3G Fire.
> 
> William, no. No one said anything about software updates. No one even thought to check my software.
> 
> Y'know, it's so random. Sometimes, I really luck out and get a great CS person. Other times, not so much.


Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate it. (such a shame tho)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know that I'd take what a random CS guy said as Gospel.   Amazon are known for keeping things very close to the vest. . . . .AND, their CS reps aren't allowed to divulge what would be considered proprietary information.  

So I'd say the only thing we know for sure is that there is a Fire now that costs $199.  There are strong rumors of a second generation one coming along. . . but nothing firm about features or price point, or when it will be released.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry your having such a hard time

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Do you have this problem when downloading books from a different wifi location, like a Starbucks or McDonalds?  Or even at a friend or relatives home that has wifi?  This is another way to rule out your wireless router as the culprit.  I had a similar problem with my iPad and the App Store.  Once I replaced my wireless router the problem went away.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know that I'd take what a random CS guy said as Gospel.  Amazon are known for keeping things very close to the vest. . . . .AND, their CS reps aren't allowed to divulge what would be considered proprietary information.
> 
> So I'd say the only thing we know for sure is that there is a Fire now that costs $199. There are strong rumors of a second generation one coming along. . . but nothing firm about features or price point, or when it will be released.


Thanks Ann, I appreciate your reply. My hope is that one day (pretty please!) a 7"-ish Fire will have 3G or 4G included


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Thanks Ann, I appreciate your reply. My hope is that one day (pretty please!) a 7"-ish Fire will have 3G or 4G included


I think whether that would happen depends on your definition of "included". I can see a device with 3G/4G capability. But I can't see Amazon ever offering such a thing without a monthly charge. Even now, the 3G 'included' with newer Kindles is extremely limited. It doesn't make good business sense to make it otherwise.

My expectation is that they're working with the providers to offer such a thing and allow the service to be paid for through Amazon rather than directly to the provider. Kind of like turning a subscription on and off like you can do with magazines. Because if we'd have to go through a service provider, there'd likely be a minimum contract period which would make it less desirable for many.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think whether that would happen depends on your definition of "included". I can see a device with 3G/4G capability. But I can't see Amazon ever offering such a thing without a monthly charge. Even now, the 3G 'included' with newer Kindles is extremely limited. It doesn't make good business sense to make it otherwise.
> 
> My expectation is that they're working with the providers to offer such a thing and allow the service to be paid for through Amazon rather than directly to the provider. Kind of like turning a subscription on and off like you can do with magazines. Because if we'd have to go through a service provider, there'd likely be a minimum contract period which would make it less desirable for many.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this  If 3G/4G were "included" as you described above, that would be terrific. At least, for me it would be. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sophrosyne said:


> Florida, that's what the CS guy told me when I asked him if there was going to be a 3G Fire.
> 
> William, no. No one said anything about software updates. No one even thought to check my software.
> 
> Y'know, it's so random. Sometimes, I really luck out and get a great CS person. Other times, not so much.


Christiana--

To check your version, go to the gear in the upper right hand corner > More > Device (you may have to scroll down to see "Device") > System Version.

If your system version doesn't read "Current Version: 6.2.2._user_xxxxxxx" where the xxxxx's represent variable numbers you don't have the latest version and the "Update Your Kindle" button on the right should be clickable, not grayed out.

Also, as LaurieLu asked, are you able to connect at a Starbucks, McDonald's, Barnes & Noble  or other place with free WiFi? This should tell you whether the problem is with your Fire or the WiFi at your house. And because of router and device differences, it can happen that a particular device needs to be fiddle with to connect when others work fine. It's an arcane science sometimes. 

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know about you, but trouble shooting over the phone is not easy.  Our network was not functioning.  I thought it was a server problem at the provider.  I decided to check our voip phone device (Ooma). After I disconnected it from the "loop", all was fine again.  Some assumptions can send you in the wrong direction...just sayin.

What it sounds like is that you want all of your books on your fire rather than some on your Fire and some in the Cloud.  Is that right?  I've had problems with some games when I didn't have wifi available.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I'm back. After spending yesterday and today on the phone with Amazon, they're replacing the Fire.

The Fire I had was using the latest software (I asked them to check). And it can get online at my house or another place with wireless. The problem is, it doesn't download books.

Well, it downloads a few, it makes you think they're all downloaded, but then, when I take it with me, away from the wireless, and I try to read one of those books, surprise! It wasn't really downloaded, and there's no way to download it now.

Also, when I try to search for a title, it only partially works. Most of the time, it just gives me a blank screen.

And sometimes, it gets tired of showing books on the screen, and all I get is a blank screen.

I don't get it. Amazon couldn't fix it. So now we're trying again with a new device.

Keeping my fingers crossed!

But, just in case, I'm charging my old Kindle. At least with that one, when I downloaded books, they stayed put. I could read them any time I wanted. They didn't just randomly vanish off the device.

Sigh. Thanks for all the input, everyone! It helped when I was talking to Amazon and we were discussing different reasons for why the Fire wasn't working and what we could try.

It was just really frustrating to have all the books I wanted to read, vanish when I wanted to read them. So, I'm hoping the new one doesn't do that.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, lets be optimistic that the new one will work better!!

You should know in a few days right?

Good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

S-

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup, I should be getting it on Tuesday! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would be surprised if there is ever a 3G Fire. Amazon is already limiting 3G usage on the Touch and K4 to the Amazon website only. There are people who have hacked their Kindles with 3G to use them as a wireless router and are abusing the 3G pretty seriously. My guess is that the Fire will stay WiFi only.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if there were a 3G Fire; but I would be very surprised if it were free 3G with Amazon picking up the tab.  I would expect it to be more like the iPads, with a subscription service.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I love Amazon  They really do take care of their customers


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm.  I've never taken my fire out of the house and away from wireless.  I guess I should take it on a field trip!!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love my fire. It does everything I want it to do

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## OldLincoln (Feb 3, 2012)

I get along well with my KF.  I did find the lag in downloading new books and discovered that if I go to books / store on the KF it downloads all that are in que.  May not work for all but at least give it a try.


----------



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

The fire is a lousy reader. My advised it to not buy a fire but the keyboard for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Billisnice said:


> The fire is a lousy reader. My advised it to not buy a fire but the keyboard for reading.


BUT. . . many people find it perfectly satisfactory and many others actually prefer it for one reason or another.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Billisnice said:


> The fire is a lousy reader. My advised it to not buy a fire but the keyboard for reading.


Actually I like reading on my Fire, especially in bed when my husband's sleeping. I didn't expect to read on the Fire as much as I do on my eInk Kindle, but I suspect it splits at about 50/50, especially since I can also read ePubs from other sources on the Fire as well. So you see, it's really a matter of personal preference. Yours is different from mine. ;-)

You might try putting it in "night" mode and see if that is more comfortable - white print on black background = less light shining in your eyes.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Actually I like reading on my Fire, especially in bed when my husband's sleeping. I didn't expect to read on the Fire as much as I do on my eInk Kindle, but I suspect it splits at about 50/50, especially since I can also read ePubs from other sources on the Fire as well. So you see, it's really a matter of personal preference. Yours is different from mine. ;-)
> 
> You might try putting it in "night" mode and see if that is more comfortable - white print on black background = less light shining in your eyes.


DH loves to read his Runner's World on my Fire. I like reading on the Fire if he's watching a ballgame. I use ScreenDim to lower the brightness setting (past the Fire's ability to lower), and it's nice to be able to read in a darkened room that way. I still tend to gravitate to my Touch for reading for long stretches--and since he seems to be using the Fire more and more, using the Touch allows me to read while he's reading at the same time.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you put it in night mode?

Okay, new Kindle is here and (so far) seems to be working a heck of a lot better than the old Kindle. If you hate your Kindle, you may have a defective one.

I haven't taken it out on a field trip yet (which will be the true test). But so far, so good. It actually seems to have downloaded all my titles. Of course, the real test will be the field trip. 

But still. So far, all I can say is I'm so glad I called Amazon and traded my defective one in!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Sophrosyne!

The so-called "Night mode" is a setting in the Kindle reading app, though not by that name.  In a book, tap on the font button in the bottom toolbar (tap in the middle of the page to bring up the bottom toolbar).  The center color mode, white font on a black background is "Night Mode."  (I've never liked it myself, I find it hard to read.  I tend to use the black on creamy beige choice and turn the brightness down for night reading.) 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Sophrosyne!
> 
> The so-called "Night mode" is a setting in the Kindle reading app, though not by that name. In a book, tap on the font button in the bottom toolbar (tap in the middle of the page to bring up the bottom toolbar). The center color mode, white font on a black background is "Night Mode." (I've never liked it myself, I find it hard to read. I tend to use the black on creamy beige choice and turn the brightness down for night reading.)
> 
> Betsy


And if 'all the way down' is still to bright for some reason, there's an app called ScreenDim that lets you fine tune it a little better. . . .but unless we're talking pitch dark, for me the lowest ordinarily available brightness level is fine.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Huh. Good to know! I'd rather read black on beige as well, but I might try it in the car, so it's not as bright.

Thanks!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I have more than $300 to spend on Amazon. Was thinking Fire, but maybe I'll go with the kayak (a real kayak).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd go for the kayak.  What fun!

Betsy


----------



## 2leelou (Feb 24, 2011)

Call support.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay. The new Fire is working out great. And thanks for the night tip -- it turns out that I actually prefer the white text on black when my eyes are tired.

Whew! I'm glad I kept calling Amazon instead of chucking the old Fire into the trash. Now to send it back...!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd go for the kayak. What fun!
> 
> Betsy


Oh another vote for the kayak!!!!


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes I hate my fire also. But I also hate my cell phone and laptop at times also.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there were a 3G Fire; but I would be very surprised if it were free 3G with Amazon picking up the tab. I would expect it to be more like the iPads, with a subscription service.
> 
> Betsy


I agree, if there is a 3/4g model it will be like the iPad, using paid services with Verizon or AT&T. They could just limit the service to book purchases I guess, like the eink readers with 3G. But free 3G? Doubt it...


----------

